# Probe question



## Warf rat (Apr 6, 2021)

The probe I ordered just has a glob of weld on the bottom, do you think it would work better if I got a roller bearing ball the right size and brazed it to the bottom?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2021)

My buddy I always dig & Probe with always has a big blob of weld on the Bottom, I don't like it but it seams to work good for him. LEON.


----------



## Jake2150 (Apr 6, 2021)

Warf rat said:


> The probe I ordered just has a glob of weld on the bottom, do you think it would work better if I got a roller bearing ball the right size and brazed it to the bottom?


Great member name Warf Rat, keepin it grateful


----------



## embe (Apr 6, 2021)

Curious what the benefit of a brazed bearing would be vs. a blob?  My understanding is a sharpened point isn't good because it can puncture (break) bottles and other stuff.  Whereas a blunt tip is less likely to.  Along with being easier to remove from the ground (or something to do with less compaction) if I recall when I built my septic probe years ago


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 6, 2021)

I've got a glob on mine too. Guessing you ordered from Old West Probes? I haven't been able to use mine since I've got it but I've heard plenty of good things about their probes and they've all got globs on em


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 6, 2021)

It shouldn't really matter what the tip looks like...you just need something a little larger in diameter on the tip of the probe to keep the probe from binding in the soil and making it hard to probe due to all the friction.


----------



## Warf rat (Apr 8, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Great member name Warf Rat, keepin it grateful


Always


----------



## Warf rat (Apr 8, 2021)

I just wondered if a nice round ball on the end might make it go in easer. It just looks sloppy for one thing.


----------



## Warf rat (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks for the input


----------



## butchndad (Apr 9, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Great member name Warf Rat, keepin it grateful


Dead Bottle Heads?  I can't wait to see the T-shirt


----------



## Warf rat (Apr 11, 2021)

Well I went probing a little today. Made my hand hurt, it’s been two years Since I had a brain fart of brain farts I can dig still, but nothing like I once could. If I could just find a place. We’re the crappers close to the ally or just wherever. Thanks Calvin


----------



## Palani (Apr 14, 2021)

Tempered steel rods from the trunk of old cars are how we made them in Hawaii. Tapered rounded tip not sharp.  When the probe is tempered steel you can use it to dig with when trying to get a bottle out delicately. I like a short and long probes.  When I see a shovel being used to pry out a bottle makes me nervous.


----------



## willong (Apr 14, 2021)

A little work with a die grinder could smooth the surface of that weld "glob" if it bothers you. Retain a diameter a bit larger than the shank of the probe rod and do not sharpen the end point. Some prefer a sharp ledge on the upper side of the tip as it aids in retrieving a small sample of material from the probed ground--they are looking for ash, tomato seeds and such to help deduce if they are in a privy pit or not.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 14, 2021)

butchndad said:


> Dead Bottle Heads?  I can't wait to see the T-shirt


Let me know when the shirts come out I'm in, old deadheads Old bottles


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 14, 2021)

my probe is custom made, (by me) with no glob. I really dont under stand the glob and how it helps. I found a copper one at an old house and it had the glob. 

This thread inspires me to go tink tink tinking.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's a picture of my buddy's blob glob of weld on end of probe pictured in this post/thread. he said size of marble, BUT, I posted it next to a actual  Marble to show his probe end was bigger then a Marble. LEON.

(235) Yesterday's Construction Site Finds. | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 14, 2021)

The glob opens the hole up a bit bigger than the probe shaft.  In certain soils, if you don't have that tip, the soil (clay and the like) will grab the shaft and make it very difficult to pull the probe out.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

Because I have access to Welders & grinding stone wheel/Bench Griner I easily shape mine nice & smooth on end. No Globby Blob for me. LEON.


----------



## Warf rat (Apr 15, 2021)

That is a dandy idea Leon i have that stuff as well


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 30, 2021)

Warf rat said:


> Well I went probing a little today. Made my hand hurt, it’s been two years Since I had a brain fart of brain farts I can dig still, but nothing like I once could. If I could just find a place. We’re the crappers close to the ally or just wherever. Thanks Calvin



Ouch! Is that hand much operable with all those pins. I’ve a full femur nail, knee to trochanter. I sure feel for ya.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

